# Who makes this wood stove?



## cabalist (Mar 6, 2010)

I just got a stove for free.  It is about 40+ years old and has never been fired up.

Can anyone tell me ANYTHING about this stove?  I am including a photo just in case.  Manufacturer, model, etc? 





Thanks!


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 6, 2010)

My guess is Upland, I'll look it up! But it looks a lot like a Defiant, too!!does it have an oval griddle on top?
Is this it?  Yes, I think it is the Defiant by Vermont Castings.  If it has an oval griddle on top it almost certainly is an old Defiant.  I'll go on my other PC and send you some info on it.  Click on this link http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/68/catalogs/Wood-and-Coal-Stoves-Manufacturers-Cross-Reference.html  select Vermont Castings  for manufacturer and Defiant I, IAI,II and III for model.  It will tell you how to tell which one it is.  This site will give you the history of the Defiant:
http://www.fergusonfireplace.com/ferfirdefiantmenu.html


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2010)

Vermont Castings Defiant I think.


----------



## cabalist (Mar 6, 2010)

That would be great (the info).

It is in pristine condition, do you know if it is a good quality stove?

I can't believe how fast ya'll ID'd this fellow!


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 6, 2010)

cabalist said:
			
		

> That would be great (the info).
> 
> It is in pristine condition, do you know if it is a good quality stove?
> 
> I can't believe how fast ya'll ID'd this fellow!


I'll send you alink to the Manual if you ID the stove.  I put some info on my original reply.
If it's the Defiant:
60,000 BTU, heats 1,200-2,400sq. ft., firebox fits 65lbs of wood (big load), 24" logs, front load+side load if it has an oval griddle on top.  It may have a top loader on it, if it is a slightly newer model.  You can easily lift the hinged lid, from a tab in the front, if it is the top loading model.  The oval griddle model is not a top loader.


----------



## cabalist (Mar 6, 2010)

It really looks like the Vermont Castings Defiant I.  I guess it isn't as old as I thought   I will check it out this weekend and confirm.  Thanks, AGAIN, for the help!


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 6, 2010)

cabalist said:
			
		

> It really looks like the Vermont Castings Defiant I.  I guess it isn't as old as I thought   I will check it out this weekend and confirm.  Thanks, AGAIN, for the help!


You're welcome, glad I could help!!  It was the biggest stove they ever made.  The Defiant model got put back into production and is currently sold as Catalytic or non-cat.  They are different now, with glass doors, and many other changes.  I've heard it was a great stove!  The old school Vermont Castings that was well respected and recognized as the best in the business.

You can look up some more info on it by scrolling up to the top of the page and selecting Hearthwiki also.  The manual can be found there too.  For the manual click on this link:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Vermont_Castings_Older_Stove_Models/
and look under *Owners Manual for these older 4 Vermont Castings models:*


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 6, 2010)

Its not a VC defiant.  It's a knockoff of the defiant, you can tell by the dimples in the cast.  I forgot what company made it, butI used to take em on on trade, clean em up and resell them as a defiant clone back in the late 80s.  I'm also guessing the stove is close to 30-35 years old.  But to be sure, especially if you need cast iron parts down the road, it's 100% NOT a defiant or anything made by Vermont Castings.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Its not a VC defiant.  It's a knockoff of the defiant, you can tell by the dimples in the cast.  I forgot what company made it, butI used to take em on on trade, clean em up and resell them as a defiant clone back in the late 80s.  I'm also guessing the stove is close to 30-35 years old.  But to be sure, especially if you need cast iron parts down the road, it's 100% NOT a defiant or anything made by Vermont Castings.



Must be the Scandia Defiant Taiwan knock-off then. Good catch.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 6, 2010)

Bingo, thats the one. Scandia.  I couldnt remember for the life of me.  Thanks BB


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Franks. I went to bed wondering about that stove. Something just didn't fit with the VC. Maybe it was the wooden handles. I missed the dimples.


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 6, 2010)

Franks said:
			
		

> Its not a VC defiant.  It's a knockoff of the defiant, you can tell by the dimples in the cast.  I forgot what company made it, butI used to take em on on trade, clean em up and resell them as a defiant clone back in the late 80s.  I'm also guessing the stove is close to 30-35 years old.  But to be sure, especially if you need cast iron parts down the road, it's 100% NOT a defiant or anything made by Vermont Castings.


Wow, Franks!  You never fail to exceed expectations on the expertise department! Excellent observation!  I'm no expert, but I thought the dimples looked a little suspicious.  I had never heard of a Scandia copy of a Defiant.  They seem to have done this with other stoves too right?  There was also another company called Washington Stove Works that produced the Olympic Crest, which is actually the exact same as the Defiant. It was officially stamped on the back as being of original Defiant design and cast in the same mold. But it didn't have the dimples.  I love this site and am proud to be a member of such a knowledgeable comunity.  Does the scandia have the same internal workings?  Secondary burn chaimber, thermostatically controlled, etc...


----------



## VCBurner (Mar 6, 2010)

Cabalist, you should probably read this thread, it will give you some more info on Scandia stoves:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/15454/#168824
It would have surely been a better stove if it was an old VC.  I tried to look up your stove and the closest thing I came up with was a Scandia 325C.  It was a catalytic stove that could have a blower attached.  It almost looked like an insert, because it had no legs.  
Anyway, here are some pics I found.  The first two are a before and after restoration, pretty cool!  The last one was on EBAY, where I got the model number.  Not a real trusty source, but it had a pic with the blower attached.  Good luck.  I suppose, it could still be a good stove for your needs.  I know nothing about it, though.

EDIT: You should look in the back of the stove.  If it was really never fired it should have some sort of label on it somewhere.  Even if it's cast on one of the parts.  This should help identify the stove.  I read scandias had a "made for Franklin Stove Works" cast on them somewhere, maybe you can find that on it?


----------



## rottiman (Mar 6, 2010)

I do believe it is a VC Defiant.  Had one of those in 1980.  Sucker was absolutely awesome with 2 year oak.  It pumped out so much heat that it popped the nails in the gyprock of my living room while we were out, and that was when it was throttled down.  I think you got a GREAT acquisition..  Enjoy


----------



## geoxman (Mar 6, 2010)

It is a Scandia and not a VC. I remember in the 80's when my dad bought that exact one, he was so happy about the "new technology" and he sold the Fisher. The stove lasted all of 1 season and we were having problems with the cast and parts. Just last month in a conversation my dad said "he wished he never had sold the Fisher". If you burn the stove I would look over everything really well and not push it hard. Ours could have been a fluke but I am still burning the cat VC Defiant Encore that he replaced that unit with the following year. good luck


----------



## fbelec (Mar 7, 2010)

that doesn't look like the defiant that i'm running. frank s was right about the dimples. my defiant was from 1978 when my addition was put on. and been there since. no dimples. if it is a vermont castings it will say it at the left side loading door. above the door right ubouve the damper handle     defiant. below the door in 1/2 inch letters is stamped   vermont castings parlor furnace.


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't the Defiant have white, drop off handles? That was what had me mulling over this stove. I didn't remember wooden handles on the original VC stoves.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Mar 7, 2010)

VCBurner said:
			
		

> Cabalist, you should probably read this thread, it will give you some more info on Scandia stoves:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/15454/#168824
> It would have surely been a better stove if it was an old VC.  I tried to look up your stove and the closest thing I came up with was a Scandia 325C.  It was a catalytic stove that could have a blower attached.  It almost looked like an insert, because it had no legs.
> Anyway, here are some pics I found.  The first two are a before and after restoration, pretty cool!  The last one was on EBAY, where I got the model number.  Not a real trusty source, but it had a pic with the blower attached.  Good luck.  I suppose, it could still be a good stove for your needs.  I know nothing about it, though.
> ...



I think I saw the rehab posted about on Woodnet.  I remember the guy found it in a trailer on his buddies land.  

Matt


----------



## summit (Mar 7, 2010)

Its a knockoff of an original vc defiant: probably a Scandia.. VC never made the dimpled casting reliefs on the stove, it was all smooth cast.. It will, however, operate pretty much exactly like the old defiant, and all the specs for clearances etc should be identical.


----------



## begreen (Mar 7, 2010)

You might want to PM or email member VTZJ who is running a Scandia 315. It looks like this model is the same. He has some postings here about running the stove. Although it is a knockoff, it appears to have been one of their better imitations. 

Here's a link to get you started:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/25732/

Here's a shot of the original Defiant for comparison. Note the smooth surface castings, metal handles. Also, note that the original has it's name cast into the iron above the side door.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 7, 2010)

cabalist said:
			
		

> I just got a stove for free. It is about 40+ years old and has never been fired up.
> 
> Can anyone tell me ANYTHING about this stove? I am including a photo just in case. Manufacturer, model, etc?
> 
> Thanks!



just out of curiosity can you take a side shot of the loading door area?
and a few inside shots?
other than the dimples it looks so much like a defiant it's not funny.
if it works anything like my defiant you'll be warm.
to get your secondary working well try building a fire up against the baffle on the right side of the stove it works well.


----------



## begreen (Mar 8, 2010)

Scandia did some pretty blatant rip-offs. They didn't stop until Jotul sued and won.


----------



## fbelec (Mar 8, 2010)

i burnt a scandia rip off of the jotul 602. the stove threw a ton of heat and never a creosote problem, but was a pain to keep loading. it held 3 splits. it did take a ton of abuse also. i overfired it often. the side where there was no firebrick above the baffle all white now.


----------

